# Medion Mainboad =Asus Mainboard?



## Spacemonkey (16. Januar 2003)

Das Medion MED 2001 welches im Aldi-REchner verbaut wurde, ist ja eigentlich ein Asus Board, nur welches?
Wo fiden ich den die genauen Daten dafür?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. Januar 2003)

Die solltest bDu im Brereich der Aldi, bzw. Medion /Suppport Seite finden...


----------



## Spacemonkey (16. Januar 2003)

Gibts nichts auf der Medion-HP.


----------



## fluessig (16. Januar 2003)

Falls du auf ein Bios Update von der Asus Seite hinauswillst, dann rate ich dir zur Vorsicht. Auch wenn du rausbekommst, dass das Board von Asus ist und dort eíne Typbezeichnung hat, muss das BIOS Update dazu nicht funktionieren.
Ich glaube bei CHIP.de stand mal beim Test dabei welches Board das ist - und ich meine mich auch zu erinnern, dass es von asus kommt.


----------



## Spacemonkey (16. Januar 2003)

Es interessiert mich einfach nur so. Bios Update will ich keins machen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Spacemonkey _
> *Gibts nichts auf der Medion-HP. *



Ja, zum Geier, was für eine Medion Page habe ich in meinem PC ******* Trojaner*!

http://download.medion.de/medion.de/treiber/treiber.html

Dort bekommst Du zwar nur notdürftige, aber immerhin Infos...


----------



## Spacemonkey (16. Januar 2003)

Asus P4T-M (Intel 850i-Chip)

Das ist das einzige ASUS-Board und das ist nur das für Microstar Pentium IV 1,3 GHz, Microstar Pentium IV 1,4 GHz.
Aber ich habe den P3 1GHz.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. Januar 2003)

Das Board läuft unter dem von Dir gennanten Namen, ist ( oder irre ich ) mit einem Via Chipsatz ausgestattet. Es ist vielleicht ein Asus, aber nicht eins aus der direkten Produktionsreihe, sondern spezieell für Medion entwickelt.


----------

